# Greenies



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Do any of you give your fluffs Greenies? My mother sent a pacel today, and in it are treats they call Greenies. - the smell is a little funky.

What are your thoughts about this treat?

Thank you,

Allie


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Allie, I think most people on here are going to advise against Greenies. I remember reading a few threads on the dangers of Greenies...you may want to do a search. From what I've seen on here and heard from others, I would never let Bailey chew on them (although they seem to be quite popular).


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm one of those anti-greenie people.:yucky: The Maltese I used to pet sit before I got Tyler (trial run ) used to get one a night. He used to eat them on my couch. Well after he left I looked at the couch and there was some green thick substance on it that was as hard as a rock and I couldn't get out. I kept thinking if it's doing that to the couch I don't want it in Tyler's stomach. So no Greenies in our house. There were other posts too at one time.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I will not give Greenies to any dog, especially my own. There has been years of controversy on them and there has been some proof that they do not digest properly in their stomachs if they happen to swallow a large chunk of one. Perhaps over the last few years they have changed their formula (completely I would hope), but I just don't feel comfortable feeding them.

I would much rather go with a bully stick/flossie.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Yes be safe throw them out. They break off in chunks, my dog almost gagged on it.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

A big thank you to everyone who responded. The Greenies - are history.

I hated the smell of them from the start - the fluffs were going a little nutty when they were opening their parcel - the manufacture must put something enticing in the product.

Thanks again for your help,

Allie


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Glad you are throwing them away..My Vet said there has been more surgery's because of them expanding and getting stuck in the intestines ..


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I work for Nutro, the maker of greenies. The formula has been completely revamped in the past couple of years. They are now much softer and easier to digest, which means when it gets wet it does melt! I learned that the hard way when one found its way into one of my fish tanks! But as with any type of dog treat, you have to supervise your pet. IMO though I wouldn't give it to a dog under 15-20lbs. We don't recommend them for puppies under 6 months of age either.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I was just reading consumer affairs report on greenies. I saw the previous post about the formula being changed but still lots of scary/sad reviews. Im so glad I didnt buy these the other day.Consumer Affairs Report - Greenies


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

My very first Maltese, Molly, had a Greenie partially "melt" from chewing it and get stuck in her esophagus.
She had to have four hour laparoscopic surgery to have it removed. It was awful. Our vet said at the time that there had been reports of lots of small dogs having obstructions. I have stayed away from them since.
Our vet actually decided to stop selling them as a result.


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Kathleen said:


> My very first Maltese, Molly, had a Greenie partially "melt" from chewing it and get stuck in her esophagus.
> She had to have four hour laparoscopic surgery to have it removed. It was awful. Our vet said at the time that there had been reports of lots of small dogs having obstructions. I have stayed away from them since.
> Our vet actually decided to stop selling them as a result.


That is so sad. I dont know how things like this stay on the market.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Actually, I don't have a problem with greenies. The new forumla is digestable and they do help clean teeth. I don't use them because Rocky will bite of huge chunks and swallow large pieces-while they are digestable this can still cause blockage issues.

So it really depends on how your dogs eat them. My Tuckerbean is a chewer and would be fine with them.


----------



## Ahua (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't feed any Greenies to Ozzie, but I do give my other dog Oreo them. They work the best for her breath and she's an avid chewer so she definitely gets the whole thing. If your dog just swallows them, I don't recommend them because of those reports of them getting stuck.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, I will stand up and say.. My older babies LOVE them. They cant wait until I get home because that is the treat that mommie gives when she gets home. Like it has been said in the past, my older babies are 9 lb and 11 lbs. and they are supervised. My youngest does not care for them. 

I look at everything, read everything, smell and by all means TASTE(mostly) everything that my kids eat. The Greenies are softer and more pliable. To me the smell is not funky. At one time the color was dark green, but the color changed. I immediately contacted the company and asked what was the difference. The told me that they took out a chemical and added a natural organic coloring which is more safer.

I have a treat jar that I use when grooming that has smaller pieces of them mixed in with other treats, so that is to say you can break or cut them easily.

Right now I don't nor do my babies have a problem with them so I will continue to buy them.

Good luck.


----------

